# palavra antiquada ou arcaica para “robe”/”roupão”



## Rosacrvx

Procuro uma palavra antiquada ou arcaica para “robe” / “roupão”, veste que um nobre do final da Idade Media ou início do Renascimento usaria sobre outros trajes de noite mais ligeiros (a que chamo somente camisa).

Para efeitos de contexto, destina-se a uma história no género Fantasia (Low Fantasy, mais propriamente) da minha autoria. A acção passa-se num tempo e lugar ficcional. Os períodos que mencionei servem apenas de referência. Não se pretende rigor histórico.

Não quero usar termos tão arcaicos que distraiam o leitor da história ou que o obriguem a consultar o dicionário. Uso “camisa” para a roupa interior e de dormir, “calças” para calças, e “casaco” para casaco (em vez de “gibão”, por exemplo).

Não me consigo lembrar de um termo que substitua _robe_. Robe, penso, terá sido introduzido no léxico por alturas da influência francesa, muito posterior a este “meu” tempo ficcional. Roupão será ainda mais moderno, ou estou enganada? Tento evitar anacronismos gritantes, mas na falta de melhor terá de ficar robe.

Alguém tem ideia melhor?

Obrigada.


(Aproveito para dizer que procuro beta readers, caso alguém esteja interessado.)


----------



## Guigo

Olá,

Segundo o dicionário Houaiss, _roupão _tem seu primeiro registro em 1589. Não há registro de data para _robe_, porém acredito que este seja mais recente.


----------



## Rosacrvx

Guigo said:


> Olá,
> 
> Segundo o dicionário Houaiss, _roupão _tem seu primeiro registro em 1589. Não há registro de data para _robe_, porém acredito que este seja mais recente.



Olá, e obrigada. Desconhecia que 'roupão' fosse mais antigo. Segundo o Priberam, robe vem da "redução de _robe de chambre_", e estou a imaginar que seja do período mais moderno em que muitas palavras francesas entraram no léxico.


----------



## guihenning

O Houaiss aponta a data de 1165-1170 para ‘robe’. Então parece ter entrado no léxico antes do vernáculo ‘roupão’. Não é hábito, mas há palavras francesas antiquíssimas, algumas mais antigas que as portuguesas seja renascentistas ou não.


----------



## Guigo

guihenning said:


> O Houaiss aponta a data de 1165-1170 para ‘robe’. Então parece ter entrado no léxico antes do vernáculo ‘roupão’. Não é hábito, mas há palavras francesas antiquíssimas, algumas mais antigas que as portuguesas seja renascentistas ou não.



Perdão, gui, mas esta datação de _robe_ (1165-1170) é para o idioma francês e não para o português.

Em italiano, por exemplo, a datação de _robe_, nesta língua é de 1940.
Robe > significato - Dizionario italiano De Mauro


----------



## guihenning

Guigo said:


> Perdão, gui, mas esta datação de _robe_ (1165-1170) é para o idioma francês e não para o português.
> 
> Em italiano, por exemplo, a datação de _robe_, nesta língua é de 1940.
> Robe > significato - Dizionario italiano De Mauro


Obrigado pela correção, Guigo! Na minha versão, o Houaiss mostra a data como outra qualquer, isto é, sem especificar que era para o verbete francês, aí pensei que…


----------



## machadinho

@Rosacrvx, o Corpus do Português poderá ser de alguma valia com uma busca por [=robe] ou [=roupão] em documentos dos séculos XIII a XVI. Não custa tentar. (O mesmo para [=obsessão] do outro fio.)

Como sabem, a notação [termo] serve para buscar pelo termo exato, ao passo que [=termo] busca por sinônimos de 'termo'.


----------



## Rosacrvx

@machadinho, obrigada.
Não sei muito bem como funciona o Corpus (não compreendo aqueles critérios), mas pelo que percebi a palavra roupão (sem dúvida como peça de roupa com igual propósito do que lhe conhecemos agora = roupão para vestir sobre roupa de noite) é usada no século XVI e a palavra robe só é usada no século XIX?

https://www.corpusdoportugues.org/hist-gen/x4.asp?t=6136&ID=40053078
https://www.corpusdoportugues.org/hist-gen/x4.asp?t=6077&ID=43872271

Obrigada, vou usar mais vezes. Nem sabia que esta página existia. Pode ser muito útil.


----------



## machadinho

@Rosacrvx, as ligações acima nos levam a uma página em branco. Fico contente que tenha achado o corpus útil. É uma ferramenta maravilhosa. Em vista deste fio, acho que basta procurar, uma vez selecionadas as seções 1200s a 1500s, por [=termo], a fim de ver as ocorrências de 'termo' e sinônimos, ou por mesmo [=TERMO], a fim de ver as ocorrência de 'termo' e sinônimos levando em conta certas variações morfológicas, como o plural.

Obviamente há de ter cautela ao tirar conclusões e de usar os resultados de maneira crítica. Por exemplo, uma busca simples por [=ROUPÃO] mostra que *bata* ocorre 4 vezes mais do que roupão. No entanto, não se tira conclusão alguma disso para a sua questão, pois, tendo clicado em 'bata' para visualizar o contexto de cada ocorrência, vê-se facilmente que a maioria das ocorrências de 'bata' se refere a um tal de Rey Bata, tiradas da _Peregrinação_ de Fernão Mendes Pinto de 1603, além das ocorrências do subjuntivo bata do verbo bater.

Sem contar as grafias obsoletas! Não sei se o corpus lida com elas de maneira sistemática. Por exemplo, o que se tira da ocorrência de 'bata' em _A Demanda do Santo Graal_ (cópia do século XV)?



> Mas eles haviam os corações tam grandes e a sanha tam desmisurada que o nom sentiam. Pois forom cansados folgarom por cobrarem força. E pois folgarom já quanto, disse Bliobleris: Dom Artur, vós me matastes dõado e combateste-vos comigo gram peça e nom ganhaste s i rem. Rogo-vos por Deus e por cortisia que leixedes esta bata l ha e eu vos darei por quite de canto i e rrastes. E Artur disse que o nom faria atá que ûû deles fosse morto. E se me matardes, disse Bliobleris, que bem vos verrá? Ca quem quer que o saiba vos tëerá por perjurado e por desleal, e de mais bem sabedes que nunca vos morte merici. Si, merecestes, disse Artur, e direi-vos como. Vós bem sabedes que tal é o custume dos cavaleiros andantes que se algûû cavaleiro é traedor a



Bata?


----------



## jazyk

Batalha.


----------



## machadinho

jazyk said:


> Batalha.


 oops!


----------



## machadinho

_off-topic:_ @Carfer, eis uma ocorrência de 'vós' relevante para as bata l has que já travamos por aqui, atacando na retaguarda o que sobrou do meu exército derrotado.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> _off-topic:_ @Carfer, eis uma ocorrência de 'vós' relevante para as bata l has que já travamos por aqui, atacando na retaguarda o que sobrou do meu exército derrotado.



Lembro-me da 'bata', mas não das armas que terçámos. Qual era o tópico?


----------



## machadinho

Se o português vós jamais foi usado no singular, como francês _vous_, fora das inúmeras traduções capengas do francês e de preces católicas.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

machadinho said:


> [...]Bata?


Por falar em 'bata', Ron Martínez, autor de vários livros de inglês, conta que certa vez foi tomar um táxi em São Paulo e viu nas portas traseiras do carro o aviso 'Don't gown the door' — traduzindo 'Não _bata_ a porta'. Nesse mesmo dia, Ron ligou para o pai nos Estados Unidos para contar-lhe sobre este fato. Com que sorriso ele o fez, eu não sei.


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Se o português vós jamais foi usado no singular, como francês _vous_, fora das inúmeras traduções capengas do francês e de preces católicas.


Do que sei, foi sim. Antes de importarmos o castelhanismo vossa mercê.

Era também forma de cortesia de homens para mulheres, aparece ainda nas poesias medievais

_Das que vejo
nom desejo
outra senhor se vós nom,
tan sobejo,
mataria um leom,
senhor do meu coraçom:
fin roseta,
bela sobre toda fror,
fin roseta,
nom me meta
en tal coita voss’amor! 
_
P.S. alguém se arrisca a traduzir para português inteligível? Eu consigo até o terceiro verso

Das que vejo
Não desejo
Outra senhora senão vós
…

_
_


----------



## machadinho

Nunca traduzi nada dessa época. Mas vamos lá, continuando:

Transbordo tanto [de amor] || É tão intenso [o meu amor]
Que mataria um leão,
Senhora do meu coração,
Rosa pequena e delicada,
Mais bela do que toda flor,
Rosa pequena e delicada,
Que o amor por ti
Não me atire na dor.​
Será que _tan sobejo _determina_ um leom?_


----------



## guihenning

A transcrição do poema está incompleta na fonte donde o tirei. Achei a versão correta, segue (acho que agora fará mais sentido):

_Das que vejo 
nom desejo 
outra senhor se vós nom, 
 e desejo 
tam sobejo 
 mataria um leom 
senhor do meu coraçom!  
Leonoreta, 
fin roseta,  
bela sobre toda fror, 
fin roseta,  
nom me meta  
em tal coita voss'amor! _

Acho que “e o desejo tão sobejo mataria um leão” serve. Pelo menos ficam rimando desejo e sobejo. Mas e impossível traduzir literalmente sem perder a métrica do original. Interessante.

Porém, achei uma relíquia! Quem aqui fala/conhece francês sabe do pronome ‘en’ «_J’en ai marre_». Na mesma cantiga, acho o mesmo pronome em português(!!!)
Eu nem sabia que isso sequer já tivesse existido na peninsula ibérica. Até achei ser uma coisa exclusiva do francês até há uns minutos. Há também o verbo ‘quitar’ com o sentido de ‘desistir’. Agora quero é saber se é vernáculo ou se é francesismo.

_Mia ventura 
 em loucura 
 me meteu de vos amar: 
é loucura 
 que me dura, 
que me nom posso en quitar 
ai fremosura sem par! _


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Até achei ser uma coisa exclusiva do francês até há uns minutos. Há também o verbo ‘quitar’ com o sentido de ‘desistir’. Agora quero é saber se é vernáculo ou se é francesismo.


O italiano moderno tem o ne, que é a mesma coisa, como você já deve ter visto. Me lembro vagamente de já ter visto o en português antes. Interessante, não? Digo mesmo que acho que já vi o y francês também num *i* português ou algo que o valha. Não lembro onde. Não tenho certeza.

Da métrica, bom, primeiro chegar a um acordo sobre a glosa literal. Depois começa a diversão. Eu acho que dá.


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Da métrica, bom, primeiro chegar a um acordo sobre a glosa literal. Depois começa a diversão. Eu acho que dá.


Eu queria ter essa competência, mas acho que com algum esforço dá sim. Mais para fim de inteligência que uma maneira de “aportuguesar” a cantiga, longe disso. Porém, há ainda outros pormenores, por exemplo, o vós. Para tornar o poema inteligível, poder-se-ia mantê-lo, mas uma ‘tradução’ requereria transformá-lo em ‘tu’, por exemplo. Sempre vai haver umas e outras complicaçõezinhas aqui e ali.


----------



## Carfer

Cecília Meirelles glosou o "_Lai de Leonoreta_" na obra "_Amor em Leonoreta_". Naturalmente, não é uma "tradução", mas pode ser interessante consultá-la. Há tempos encontrei na net uma tese de Francisco Eduardo Padula, da Universidade de S.Paulo, com um análise, muito detalhada, do lai. Não tenho o link, mas não deve ser difícil de encontrar.


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Eu queria ter essa competência, mas acho que com algum esforço dá sim. Mais para fim de inteligência que uma maneira de “aportuguesar” a cantiga, longe disso. Porém, há ainda outros pormenores, por exemplo, o vós. Para tornar o poema inteligível, poder-se-ia mantê-lo, mas uma ‘tradução’ requereria transformá-lo em ‘tu’, por exemplo. Sempre vai haver umas e outras complicaçõezinhas aqui e ali.


Boa pergunta a sua: muito embora não haja grande prejuízo para a compreensão em mantê-lo, se a tradução para o português contemporâneo exige ou não a transformação do 'vós' singular em 'tu' ou 'você'.


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Boa pergunta a sua: muito embora não haja grande prejuízo para a compreensão em mantê-lo, se a tradução para o português contemporâneo exige ou não a transformação do 'vós' singular em 'tu' ou 'você'.


Primeiro teríamos de tentar entender o teor do ‘vós’ no original. Chamando a Leonora de “senhora”, parece-me que é o mesmo vós do francês _vous._ Há, porém, um uso muito mais recente, já no português moderno, do uso de ‘vós’ como forma de cortesia, em que o lirista põe-se numa posição inferior à senhorita a quem escreve os poemas. Este também poderia ser, sem prejuízo, o tom do lai. Para a primeira hipótese, a terceira pessoa daria conta, quer queira, quer não, a terceira pessoa distancia os interlocutores. Se, entretanto, a segunda opção for o caso, há um impasse. Seria adequado nos dias de hoje utilizar da forma cortês do ‘vós’, forma essa obsoleta, mas é compreensível? E se não, ao transformá-lo em ‘tu’, estaríamos mantendo o fascínio e o deslumbre do original? (eu acho que sim).
Se partirmos igualmente da premissa de que o que não mais se usa no português moderno não se deva manter, deveria Leonoreta virar Leonorinha? Já que -eta é quase obsoleto no que toca a diminutivos? _The list goes on and on…_


----------



## Carfer

Mas qual seria a ideia da "tradução"? Actualizar algum vocabulário, facilitando a compreensão pelo leitor moderno, ou actualizar também o contexto histórico e social (ou seja, fazer como se o poema fosse escrito hoje, por um poeta de hoje, dirigido a uma mulher de hoje)? É que a segunda hipótese está implícita na substituição de _'vós_' por '_tu_'. Não representa apenas uma troca de pronomes, representa todo um outro quadro mental. Fazê-lo não seria verdadeiramente uma tradução, seria antes uma verdadeira e completa  "traição" (no sentido das que habitualmente se atribuem aos tradutores). O pano de fundo do amor cortês seria totalmente apagado e substituído pela ideia que hoje fazemos das relações amorosas e da situação da mulher. Naturalmente, tudo o mais teria ser também mudado, porque o quadro ideológico e simbólico do poema é incompreensível para o leitor moderno. A '_flor_' como símbolo do desejo carnal ou o '_branco_' como símbolo erótico, por exemplo, são coisas daquele tempo que hoje dificilmente compreendemos. Não me parece factível. O que podemos fazer é glosar, adaptar, imitar, mas não "traduzir". No contexto de uma cantiga de amor medieval, '_vós_' está muito bem, '_tu'_ está completamente deslocado. E ainda é compreensível, sim.


----------



## Nanon

guihenning said:


> Quem aqui fala/conhece francês sabe do pronome ‘en’ «_J’en ai marre_». Na mesma cantiga, acho o mesmo pronome em português(!!!)
> Eu nem sabia que isso sequer já tivesse existido na peninsula ibérica. Até achei ser uma coisa exclusiva do francês até há uns minutos. Há também o verbo ‘quitar’ com o sentido de ‘desistir’. Agora quero é saber se é vernáculo ou se é francesismo.


@guihenning, o _en _existe na língua catalã:






> en1
> [s. XII; del ll. _ĭnde_ 'd'allí', que, evolucionant fonèticament en _enne, ene_ i a causa de la seva posició proclítica o enclítica dins les frases, donà les formes _en_ o _ne_ (cf. _el1_)]
> [ i les formes _n', ne, 'n_ ] _pron_ *1 *_1 _Pronom personal adverbial que substitueix una determinació circumstancial de lloc introduïda amb la preposició _de_. _Ells anaven cap al riu i jo en tornava. Anem-nos-en.
> 2 _Reemplaça un complement introduït amb la preposició _de_. _Abans tractava d'aquesta matèria, però ara ja no en tracta. D'aquell país, no en coneixia ni el nom!
> 3 _Reemplaça un substantiu pres en sentit partitiu (en el complement directe o en el subjecte). _En vull més. Ja en tens prou! De turistes, ara en vénen cada dia. De tots els convocats, només n'han vinguts cinc. Ja no en queden gaires, de bons polítics. _[...]


GDLC - en


----------



## guihenning

Nanon said:


> @guihenning, o _en _existe na língua catalã:
> 
> 
> 
> GDLC - en


Obrigado!


----------



## guihenning

Carfer said:


> Mas qual seria a ideia da "tradução"? Actualizar algum vocabulário, facilitando a compreensão pelo leitor moderno, ou actualizar também o contexto histórico e social (ou seja, fazer como se o poema fosse escrito hoje, por um poeta de hoje, dirigido a uma mulher de hoje)? É que a segunda hipótese está implícita na substituição de _'vós_' por '_tu_'. Não representa apenas uma troca de pronomes, representa todo um outro quadro mental. Fazê-lo não seria verdadeiramente uma tradução, seria antes uma verdadeira e completa  "traição" (no sentido das que habitualmente se atribuem aos tradutores). O pano de fundo do amor cortês seria totalmente apagado e substituído pela ideia que hoje fazemos das relações amorosas e da situação da mulher. Naturalmente, tudo o mais teria ser também mudado, porque o quadro ideológico e simbólico do poema é incompreensível para o leitor moderno. A '_flor_' como símbolo do desejo carnal ou o '_branco_' como símbolo erótico, por exemplo, são coisas daquele tempo que hoje dificilmente compreendemos. Não me parece factível. O que podemos fazer é glosar, adaptar, imitar, mas não "traduzir". No contexto de uma cantiga de amor medieval, '_vós_' está muito bem, '_tu'_ está completamente deslocado. E ainda é compreensível, sim.


Na minha concepção original, era apenas atualizar os vocábulos ortograficamente a fim de ser compreensível. Ah, e algumas outras modificações além disso, por exemplo do ‘en’ que hoje ninguém jamais entenderia…


----------

